# Grafikchip für Sony Vaio PCG-391M ?!



## Johnny the Gamer (13. November 2012)

*Grafikchip für Sony Vaio PCG-391M ?!*

Hi,
mein Kumpel hat mir das oben genannte Notebook gegeben, weil es beim Starten rote Striche anzeigt und eben manchmal gar nicht mehr startet. Für mich weist alles darauf hin, dass der Grafikchip im A**** ist. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es möglich ist diese Grafikeinheit selber auszutauschen ? Wenn ja, frage ich mich auch, was ich denn kaufen soll...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

Grüße aus Berlin,
Johnny


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

*AW: Grafikchip für Sony Vaio PCG-391M ?!*

Jup, das schaut ganz danach aus, dass die GPU nen Schuss hat ....
Austauschbar ist sie allerdings nicht! Möglicherweise kann man sie im BIOS deaktivieren und dann wird eine auf dem Mainboard integrierte GPU genutzt, aber die Option halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich (gerade bei den älteren Geräten).

Wenn das Notebook nicht so "wichtig" ist, könnte man dort temporär die Backofenmethode anwenden, aber eine Dauerlösung ist das nicht. Vielleicht hilft es auch etwas das Gerät (speziell die Kühlrippen) mal ordentlich durchzupusten um die Kühlung wieder zu verbessern; nur ein bereits entstandener Hardwaredefekt kann damit auch nicht pariert werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2012)

*AW: Grafikchip für Sony Vaio PCG-391M ?!*

Warum kann ich den Grafikchip denn nicht austauschen ?


----------



## fadade (14. November 2012)

*AW: Grafikchip für Sony Vaio PCG-391M ?!*

GPU = Festgelötet auf dem Board (aus Platz-/Kostengründen, wie immer ...).
Darüber hinaus sind diese "innersten" Komponenten bei Sony - soweit ich weiß - nur sehr schwer zu erreichen!

Aber wenn du etwas versiert bist, eine total nackte GPU irgendwo auftreiben und die aktuelle GPU entfernen kannst sollte das sicher möglich sein. Kurzum: Wenn du eine Lötmaschine bist, sollte das recht einfach machbar sein, nachdem das Board aus dem Gerät entfernt wurde


----------



## Abductee (14. November 2012)

*AW: Grafikchip für Sony Vaio PCG-391M ?!*



fadade schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Lötmaschine bist, sollte das recht einfach machbar sein, nachdem das Board aus dem Gerät entfernt wurde



Niemals, ein Reballing ist weit mehr Aufwand als nur den Lötkolben zu schwingen.
Entweder der Heißluftföhn kann die eventuell vorhandenen kalten Lötstellen (eine Zeitlang) reparieren oder es ist ein Totalschaden.

How to... Reball ? - BGA Reballing Exercise for 50mm Chip of a Computer Motherboard - YouTube
Bga Chipset chip change in 4 four minutes.mp4 - YouTube


----------

